# 12 Boys NEED GOOD HOMES soon. Ontario CANADA. 11 weeks old.



## wug (Oct 3, 2015)

From an accidental litter. Adorable and very sweet males. Adopting in pairs for $5 ea ($10 for pair and take a third FREE if you want). MUST prove you plan on keeping as pets. Located in Brantford, ONTARIO CANADA (close to Hamilton, London, Toronto Ontario. Please help find these boys a home asap. Let me know if you or anyone you know of I interested. 8 Standard Black/Brown colour and 4 Beige Thank you. Bill


----------

